# Do you wash your hair everyday?



## kriishu (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello!

I have blonde and brittle hair, it's medium length. I've been trying to grow it longer for years but it keeps breaking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have been reading that washing your hair everyday is not good for your hair and I happen to be addicted to washing it everyday. I used to blow-dry it everyday also but now I'm trying to break that habit.

I wonder if that's the reason why my hair is breaking..


----------



## lovelykaren (Feb 1, 2013)

I wash my hair every other sometimes every two days and braid every night.. I started about 6 months ago and it has grew 4/5 inches since!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 1, 2013)

Definitely don't recommend washing hair daily..Try to switch to every other day and use a dry shampoo, if necessary. Blow drying daily was probably also helping with your hair problems. Per usual, trim up dead ends and start deep conditioning and/or oil treatments. Also, the products you use may be making your hair more brittle, especially if they're alcohol based likes mousses and whatnot.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 1, 2013)

No, I can't wash mine daily anymore now that I'm platinum. I used to, prior to bleaching it, but no longer can. I am very gentle with my hair since I process it every month. I never blow dry, use masks twice a week or more, and try to keep back combing to a minimum (which is hard for me to do). I also apply Moroccan oil to my hair daily.

My hair grows super fast- too fast. I wish it was slower so I didn't have to touch up my roots so often.


----------



## KittenZ (Feb 1, 2013)

I shampoo my hair every other day, but I condition it every day. When I started doing that, my hair stopped being frizzy almost instantly.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 2, 2013)

I currently have natural hair that is fine and very oily so I have to now.

However when I had big blonde floofy hair I could go 2 or 3 days without shampooing as long as I used a bit of conditioner on the ends in the shower. Avoid using heated stylers. Braid it at night. Take your multivitamin. Don't brush it when it is wet.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 2, 2013)

I wash mine once a week cuz i dont use a lot of products. I do wear almond,Olive or macadamia oil on my ends And conditioning masks most weeks


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 3, 2013)

I do not. I wash it when it feels and looks like it needs to, and my hair is perfectly fine..... heck, I get a lot of people, friends mainly, that said they would kill me if I even dreamed of cutting it.... then I have one friend who told me if I ever did, she wanted it as a wig. .....  I have healthy, sraight, fine, light brown hair. Very very uneven though.

I simply use shampoo and conditioner when I DO wash it though, which is like once a week. I mean, in part, I figure that back years and years ago too, people didn't have these products to "clean hair" and the like..... it isn't natural that we do. It was never expected of us when humankind started out.... they had no shampoo, but our hair grew.

Of course, I hate the feel of oily/greasy/dry hair, so yeah, I do wash it when I need to.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Feb 3, 2013)

I wash my bangs every day and shampoo and condition the whole thing only two times a week - Sundays and Wednesdays or Thursdays - for the last three months. Before that, I used to shampoo and condition every day. I notice definite improvement in my hair and it is less frizzy and brittle now.


----------



## kriishu (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your advice! I'll definitely try to follow it


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 3, 2013)

I would follow the advice of most of the ladies here and advise NOT to wash everyday. I have to because my hair is naturally very oily and it shows every 'second day'. but taking a vitamin will help, along with trying to cut out any heat styling tools because we all know how damaging they are. try brushing your hair before you wash it to avoid having to brush it when it's wet and if you_ must _brush it when it's wet, opt for a wide toothed comb over a brush. try out some dry shampoo to refresh your roots in the AM rather than washing it. good luck!


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 5, 2013)

I wash my hair every other day. I've always wanted to try doing it daily but I am afraid that might be too much manipulation for my hair. However I can see myself doing it at least five times a week in the summer. I also don't wash my hair daily because I always use a hair mask in place of regular conditioner that I always leave on for ten to fifteen minutes while I bathe and I am too lazy to do that everyday. I am african American with super thick kinky curly hair but damaged over processed relaxed ends I am growing out. My scalp gets really oily too. Once I am completely natural I may shampoo daily or shampoo every other day but condition daily.


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 6, 2013)

I would love to go with being able to wash my hair every other day, but I am an oil and grease machine! If I don't, it gets a little too gross.


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 6, 2013)

For me, it really depends on what shampoo I am using. most of the time, I use a conditioner every day + shampoo every couple of days with some dry shampoo in between.


----------



## satojoko (Feb 6, 2013)

Never. But hair breakage is rarely about what you're applying to it topically, as in shampoos &amp; conditioners. Try taking biotin tablets or capsules, as well as flax seed oil capsules &amp; hyaluronic acid capsules. I started doing this a couple of months ago &amp; have noticed quite a difference, although my hair had gotten much healthier after I stopped washing it altogether. The reason I started is because when we adopted our dog over a year ago, I started grinding up fresh flax seeds in our coffee grinder &amp; adding a tablespoon of this to his food at every meal. His fur was thin at the time as he was found as a stray. He now has the thickest, softest fur I've ever felt on a dog. Everybody who touches him always notices this as well and asks what we feed him. His dry food, rice, chicken &amp; ground flax seeds. That's it. You can add flax seeds to smoothies as well, but be sure to grind them finely first. Otherwise they pass through your digestive system whole, rending the oils in them useless. In addition, store your flax seeds in your freezer to keep them from going rancid. Just grind enough for a week at a time &amp; store them in a ziplock bag in the fridge. Use a couple of heaping tablespoons in each smoothie. It's amazing stuff for the skin as well. If that's too much work, just buy the bottles of oil or the capsules. Keep those in your fridge as well. You can also massage castor oil into your scalp before you go to bed, roll it into a knot &amp; wash it out the next morning. I then apply just a little bit more as a smoother after blow drying while my hair is still warm. It keeps my hair in really good condition. Wish I would've known to do this years ago when I was keeping my hair platinum blonde. It really destroyed my hair at the time.


----------



## Marj B (Feb 6, 2013)

I wash and condition my hair 2 times a week. I color my hair and have nice natural curls and waves so I don't rub it with a towel, I dab and squeeze it with the towel and let it air dry. I never have to even comb it. I never brush, I use a wide tooth comb when needed. I got it cut short a couple of weeks and love it. I just finger comb it. My hair is dry so sometimes I use Neil George Indian Gooseberry oil to make it shine. I just put it on my hands and pat it over my hair.

I can't imagine braiding hair and going to bed with it that way as that is putting stress on the hair. In much older times, the ladies always took their hair down at night.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 9, 2013)

I have to wash mine every day, it gets so ridiculously oily and it's so fine. However, I don't use much shampoo and I only condition my hair on the weekends. My hairdresser gave me that tip, since my hair is fine, conditioning it sparingly will give it more volume and not weigh it down. I do, however, put Biosilk Oil in it after I towel dry it, to keep it soft and help with the split ends!


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 9, 2013)

I've tried washing every other day, but it just doesn't work for my oily roots. If I am not planning on doing anything for the day I might skip a day washing, but if I have to go out and look presentable I need to wash it. It will sometimes look fine in the morning without washing, but by mid morning it is greasy if I don't wash. I wash probably 5-6 days a week.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 9, 2013)

I wash 3-4 times a week with just a cowash then put in a leave in conditioner. This is the only method I've found that saves my over processed hair. I tried using a shampoo and it just made my hair feel ratty and disgusting.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 10, 2013)

In the winter I wash my hair once a week. In the summer 2 to 3 times a week. I have very thin curly hair and so far this is what works best. For a deep conditoner  once a month I use Kerastase masque oleo relax.


----------



## MermaidHime (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm blonde (bleached highlights) and I wash everyday.. planning on switching it to every other day asap as my hair is getting pretty rubbish now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 10, 2013)

Absolutely not!

I wash my hair once a week at most, and in the winter, it's usually only twice a month.


----------



## PinkMartiniGirl (Mar 10, 2013)

No, I usually wash my hair twice a day. If I wash it every day, my hair would become drier. Besides, it seems that you would get headache easily if you wash your hair every day.


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PinkMartiniGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, I usually wash my hair twice a day. If I wash it every day, my hair would become drier. Besides, it seems that you would get headache easily if you wash your hair every day.


 I don't see how you could get headaches from washing everyday... I get headaches from sleeping w/ my hair up all night, and if anything, massaging it while washing it helps ;D but I mean I wash mine daily - no headaches because of it.


----------



## kushy (Mar 11, 2013)

I am applying oil next day after head bath and twice a week I will do head bath.My hair is growing normally and hair fall is also there for me.


----------



## LolaEliot (Mar 12, 2013)

I wash my hair every other day.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 12, 2013)

My hair is oily and long and the ends get frizzy. Up until January, I washed it 2 times every time I showered and using regular conditioner. Lately I have been washing it once per shower (once a day) and using leave-in conditioner. I don't know why I thought this would improve my hair or its oily-ness, but I decided to give it 3 months. I'll probably switch back in April.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My hair is oily and long and the ends get frizzy. Up until January, I washed it 2 times every time I showered and using regular conditioner. Lately I have been washing it once per shower (once a day) and using leave-in conditioner. I don't know why I thought this would improve my hair or its oily-ness, but I decided to give it 3 months. I'll probably switch back in April.


 My hairdresser told me the more you wash your hair the more oil it builds, because you are constantly stripping it of the oils it needs it goes into over drive. She recommends at least every other day  or every two days so that your hair oils can regulate and stop over compensating. My friend (who also goes to the same hair dresser)  started doing this and it has helped her out a lot. She said the first few weeks were hard because her hair kept getting too oily but now her hair is the longest and healthiest i've ever seen it.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 12, 2013)

I have oily hair but I only wash it every 3rd day. First day I can wear it down, second day half up with the help of dry shampoo, 3rd day, all up to cover those nasty roots lol. My hair now hits the middle of my back &amp; I rarely use heat on it. I'll straighten my hair maybe once or twice a month &amp; I never blow dry.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Salon st.pete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It depends on your hair , If you have oily hair then you should wash it daily. If your hair is more on dry side, you should wash it every other day and make sure to use conditioner with every washing.


 Even every other day is way too much for my hair! The most I can even imagine washing my hair is twice a week, *tops. *And that would only be in the summer if I spent tons of time in the pool or sweating. I don't use many products though, so that plays a role in it I'm sure.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Even every other day is way too much for my hair! The most I can even imagine washing my hair is twice a week, *tops. *And that would only be in the summer if I spent tons of time in the pool or sweating. I don't use many products though, so that plays a role in it I'm sure.


 Same here, twice a week on a special occasion, like the pool, beach or sweating like you said. Otherwise it gets super dry and looks horrible, my once a week works perfectly for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here, twice a week on a special occasion, like the pool, beach or sweating like you said. Otherwise it gets super dry and looks horrible, my once a week works perfectly for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Mar 13, 2013)

I have super healthy hair (not dry, not oily) and a lot of allergies, so I wash every day, but usually just one lathering. I rarely use rinse-out conditioner, but I love the leave-in Beauty Protector that Birchbox sent out last month, and I sometimes use a random serum/oil that showed up in a subscription box (I probably have seven or eight of them at the moment, and more keep coming every month!). I used the macadamia oil I received from Beauty Army (and am getting again from Birchbox this month! Whoo!) a couple of days ago, and my hair is *still* silky. I don't use any styling products or heat, though, and no chemical treatments, either.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here, twice a week on a special occasion, like the pool, beach or sweating like you said. Otherwise it gets super dry and looks horrible, my once a week works perfectly for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm glad I'm not the only one!! When I say I wash my hair once a week or once every other week, people often tell me that's gross...and I'm like...no...it would be gross if I washed it more often because it would get wicked dry, be frizzy and possibly fall out!!

My hair doesn't get oily...unless I actually put oil in it!! And that's super rare...only when I flat iron it which is about 2-3x *a year*. I do moisturize, but not with oil. And since I don't use a lot of products, I also don't get a lot of buildup.


----------



## SistaPlease (Mar 13, 2013)

I was my hair everyday, because I workout 6 days a week. I know this isnt great for my hair, but it would be so nasty if I didnt. I have fine, wavy hair and it does get oily at the roots. I have recently started putting Argan Oil on it everyday and am using sulfate free shampoos so that its less harsh and drying to my hair. I think the condition of my hair has gotten better and is less frizzy from using those 2 things.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 13, 2013)

I most definately wash my hair every day(or every other day if I'm feeling lazy)

I have a question for you gals that only wash it once a week:

do you shower and just not get your hair wet or do you just thouroughly wet it.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I most definately wash my hair every day(or every other day if I'm feeling lazy)
> 
> ...


 I use a shower cap so my hair doesn't get wet. I also use dry shampoo in between washings.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one!! When I say I wash my hair once a week or once every other week, people often tell me that's gross...and I'm like...no...it would be gross if I washed it more often because it would get wicked dry, be frizzy and possibly fall out!!
> ...


 Haha I know the feeling and they give you the "Ewwww" look lol, mine is super fine so if I wash it a lot it gets super frizzy and just messy  D:. I put oil the night before I wash it, but mine does get a little oily when I flat iron it, because of the heat protector and because straight hair just gets oily easily. Same here, I've been using the Living Proof Style Extender...and even 2 days after the week it's still really clean and not oily at all XD It works for me and it never smells or looks dirty


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I most definately wash my hair every day(or every other day if I'm feeling lazy)
> 
> ...


 I try to not get it wet, sometimes the front gets a bit wet, like right on my forehead, but that's it.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use a shower cap so my hair doesn't get wet. I also use dry shampoo in between washings.





> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I try to not get it wet, sometimes the front gets a bit wet, like right on my forehead, but that's it.


 doesn't it get oily and super tangled? or is that just me cuz I have super curly hair that I blow dry it and finish styling it, its perfect and not tangled and then immediately after, I walk less than 100 ft to my car and its painfully tangled. my hair doesn't get oily per say but it definately tangles.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> doesn't it get oily and super tangled? or is that just me cuz I have super curly hair that I blow dry it and finish styling it, its perfect and not tangled and then immediately after, I walk less than 100 ft to my car and its painfully tangled. my hair doesn't get oily per say but it definately tangles.


 oh mine tangles, but I just have to comb it and try to carefully untangle it XD


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I most definately wash my hair every day(or every other day if I'm feeling lazy)
> 
> ...


 Depends. When my hair is natural with no extensions, I wet it and comb it (well, comb every other day, but wet it everyday). But with extensions in, I use a shower cap most days because my hair with them takes at least a full 24 hours to dry which is just too much most of the time.


----------



## luckycharms (Mar 13, 2013)

Sometimes I do- I know it isn't good to wash your hair every day, but it feels gross if I put a lot of product in it. I have fine hair, but it's sort of frizzy. Over the weekend I may go one or 2 days without washing it, but that's about it. (I, of course, shower and so on. I just put my hair up in a clip or shower cap.) 

Sort of OT. but for those who use hair oil- I have some I'd like to try, but I don't know how to use it. Do you put it on wet or dry hair? How much do you use? It should be only used on the ends of the hair, right?


----------



## katlyne (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckycharms* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sometimes I do- I know it isn't good to wash your hair every day, but it feels gross if I put a lot of product in it. I have fine hair, but it's sort of frizzy. Over the weekend I may go one or 2 days without washing it, but that's about it. (I, of course, shower and so on. I just put my hair up in a clip or shower cap.)
> 
> Sort of OT. but for those who use hair oil- I have some I'd like to try, but I don't know how to use it. Do you put it on wet or dry hair? How much do you use? It should be only used on the ends of the hair, right?


 I use argan oil on my hair. I use it when my hair is wet and I don't put it near my roots, I usually put it from the bottom of the ears down. then I blow dry. and I don't use alot, about 4 drops, and I have long thick hair


----------



## mimosette (Mar 13, 2013)

> You can add* flax seeds* to smoothies as well, but be sure to grind them finely first. Otherwise they pass through your digestive system whole, rending the oils in them useless. In addition, store your flax seeds in your freezer to keep them from going rancid. Just grind enough for a week at a time &amp; store them in a ziplock bag in the fridge. Use a couple of heaping tablespoons in each smoothie. It's amazing stuff for the skin as well. If that's too much work, just buy the bottles of oil or the capsules. Keep those in your fridge as well.


 I buy a box of already ground flax seeds at the regular grocery store and add to my smoothies. (I think I got the last box at either WM or Target)

My hair is naturally almost black, and I bleach it to the color in my pic. It grows about an inch a month, a little more in the summer.(This gripes me, as I pay $50 for a cut every month, plus I do my own color




)  I also take Biotin daily and a good multi vitamin. I wash every 3rd day. I use Argan oil on the bottom 3/4s ,then a wee bit massaged on my scalp, and my hair is naturally oily at the scalp. But I found that after about a month or two of the Argan oil,  my scalp is not nearly as oily.

  I blow dry maybe once a week. I do use a flat iron daily. My hair is in good condition , especially knowing that I use 40 volume developer and bleach monthly ,  then add color back in, and am post-menopausal.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> doesn't it get oily and super tangled? or is that just me cuz I have super curly hair that I blow dry it and finish styling it, its perfect and not tangled and then immediately after, I walk less than 100 ft to my car and its painfully tangled. my hair doesn't get oily per say but it definately tangles.


 If I straighten it out it doesn't really tangle, if I leave it curly it does get pretty tangled.  Those days I use the tresemme dry shampoo well actually the one that is more like a mouse and that helps out a lot.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckycharms* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sometimes I do- I know it isn't good to wash your hair every day, but it feels gross if I put a lot of product in it. I have fine hair, but it's sort of frizzy. Over the weekend I may go one or 2 days without washing it, but that's about it. (I, of course, shower and so on. I just put my hair up in a clip or shower cap.)
> 
> Sort of OT. but for those who use hair oil- I have some I'd like to try, but I don't know how to use it. Do you put it on wet or dry hair? How much do you use? It should be only used on the ends of the hair, right?


 I use about a dime sized amount some times if my hair is extra dry about the size of a quarter. I use it on wet hair all over concentrating on the ends and if I have a lot of frizz I use a bit on dry hair.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I straighten it out it doesn't really tangle, if I leave it curly it does get pretty tangled.  Those days I use the tresemme dry shampoo well actually the one that is more like a mouse and that helps out a lot.


 I don't straighten my hair anymore cuz its never perfectly straight like I want, but even when I did, it got tangled really easily.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't straighten my hair anymore cuz its never perfectly straight like I want, but even when I did, it got tangled really easily.


 I have a ghd flat iron and it leaves my hair perfectly straight sometimes for 2 to 3 days. I use that and the kerastase nectar thermique  it makes my hair really shiny.


----------



## SistaPlease (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckycharms* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sometimes I do- I know it isn't good to wash your hair every day, but it feels gross if I put a lot of product in it. I have fine hair, but it's sort of frizzy. Over the weekend I may go one or 2 days without washing it, but that's about it. (I, of course, shower and so on. I just put my hair up in a clip or shower cap.)
> 
> Sort of OT. but for those who use hair oil- I have some I'd like to try, but I don't know how to use it. Do you put it on wet or dry hair? How much do you use? It should be only used on the ends of the hair, right?


 i use about a nickel size amount of argan oil on my wet towel dried hair. i put it in at the ends of my hair and kinda scrunch it up towards my roots. i never put it directly on my roots, but i know a little bit goes on there. i think it helps with my fly aways! i put it on after ever shower, i think it does wonders for my hair! i use the DermOrganic brand of argan oil.


----------



## Sugababe28 (Mar 15, 2013)

I used to wash mine every day but it made my hair SO frizzy.  Then i jumped back to every other day.  Which was ok.  Still frizzy.  Now i have a son, i barely have time for anything, including showers so sometimes i find i can go 4 or 5 days (!) i know, smelly right - well, i have a pretty good diet and im not a stinker (phew!) but since not having time to wash my hair religeously all the time, its NOT frizzy anymore!!  Maybe it was the hormones in childbirth or that i allow my hair time to build back its natural oil supply (or that im not colouring anymore) but i think the time inbetween washing is certainly helping.


----------



## annabeautybox (Mar 18, 2013)

I wash my hair every 3 days I guess..a great tip: use dry shampoo! It really helped me a lot, before I used to wash my hair daily and it looked so incredibly dull  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 22, 2013)

I usually shampoo my hair every 3 days, depending. I never use hairspray or anything though. I don't even like my first-day hair lol--it's too silky and slippery. I like having some texture and volume in my hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

